# S.spinosissima with pedelings



## A.Gneist (May 30, 2008)

Hallo,
this is my Scolopendra spinosissima ex Philippins with pedelings. For a few days they get legs and antennas.
Regards
Andreas


----------



## HKronos (May 30, 2008)

Congrats! She is radiant and good luck with the kids. I wish I could take some off your hands.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (May 30, 2008)

Beautiful shot! Good job!


----------



## dovii88 (May 31, 2008)

Such a balllin centipede..love the color


----------



## bistrobob85 (May 31, 2008)

Nice, i LOVE sc.spinosissima, congratulations . 

 phil.


----------



## A.Gneist (May 31, 2008)

Thanks at all, yes I like spinosissima too, but these species is crasy.
Regards 
Andreas


----------



## ragnew (Jun 3, 2008)

Very nice! Congrats and good luck with the babies!


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Jun 4, 2008)

*fave pede*

these are my fave pede.
have also noticed with mine that they are especially aggro.loads of fun.
congrats too bad you aren't in the states would love to raise a few from plings.
nice pic
andy


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 4, 2008)

Great pic, that looks awesome .


----------



## A.Gneist (Jun 13, 2008)

Update of my spinosissima with pedelings


----------



## Steven (Jun 13, 2008)

NICE :clap: :clap:


----------



## Draiman (Jun 13, 2008)

Awesome! Did you breed her or was she already gravid when you bought her? I'd like some tips on breeding _Scolopendra_ because I'm going to try my luck at breeding my _Sc. sub. mutilans_ if I can. Thanks in advance Andreas.


----------



## A.Gneist (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello,
This female was gravid as I import her, but I planning to breed this species.
At the moment, I have gravid imported
S.spinosissima Philippins (with pedelings)
S.dehaani var cherry red two times (pedelings seperated)
S.dehaani var yellowleg China (with eggs)
S.dehaani var yellow/red leg Malaysia (with eggs) and three gravid maybe
S.multidens (with eggs) and two gravid maybe
S.s.subspinipes Philippins (with pedelings)
S.mutilans (with eggs) since today
Ethmostigmus trigonopodus var yellow leg (with eggs) three times
Rhysida longipes (with pre nymphs)
Breeding project 
Ethmostigmus trigonopodus var yellow leg since 4 month together
Ethmostigmus trigonopodus var blue ring leg next time
Regards
Andreas


----------



## A.Gneist (Jun 13, 2008)

If you want to try, you need some luck. Maybe, you can look at the body of all you have. You will see, that some have e smaller baddy like the other. This is maybe a different between male and female. So you put them together. Sometimes it will work, sometimes not.
Have many many luck at your breedingproject.
Regards
Andreas


----------



## Draiman (Jun 13, 2008)

A.Gneist said:


> If you want to try, you need some luck. Maybe, you can look at the body of all you have. You will see, that some have e smaller baddy like the other. This is maybe a different between male and female. So you put them together. Sometimes it will work, sometimes not.
> Have many many luck at your breedingproject.
> Regards
> Andreas


Do you mean that a particular sex may be smaller than the other? Could you be more specific?

Thanks


----------



## A.Gneist (Jun 13, 2008)

That´s not scientiffical, only a speculation of mine. I have of every species more than 5 individuums. and only the bulky ones get a clutch. The smaller ones with the same length don´t get a clutch. So I desidet, to take a smal one and a bulky one in one terrarium. 
The Ethmostigmus trigonopodus gone together in one cave and leech on together. I´m waiting for a result of this, than I can say, that it is right for Ethmostigmus trigonopodus.
For all others, I have to wait for a test with two different width.
You can only try this, like me. No one can give you a guarantee for nothing.
Regards
Andreas


----------



## A.Gneist (Jun 24, 2008)

*Update*

Now they get a little bit color.





Regards
Andreas


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice... I tried breeding efforts with my 4 spinossima 2 nights ago... well needless to say they are fast and aggressive. When I opened the container to place the first pede in the breeding tank, it ran under my bed and into an open vent. Thankfully I found it 5 minutes ago in my cool storage room. It was so cold it could barely move, so I scooped it up.



I shall try breeding the other 3 again soon.


----------



## A.Gneist (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi,
please inform us how it works with two spinosissima in one container? This species is the craziest scolopendra of all.
Cheers
Andreas


----------



## jettubes (Jun 24, 2008)

wow thats sweet. i havent had babies yet i am trying to breed Ethmostigmus rubripes. fairly difficult to tell male from female:clap:


----------



## A.Gneist (Jun 28, 2008)

Today I seperated 41 Pedelings .
Some Pics of them.















Regards
Andreas


----------



## Draiman (Jun 28, 2008)

Man...it seems everyone's pedes are producing plings at the moment - except mine.

By the way I'd separate them ASAP, they won't tolerate one another's presence for much longer now.


----------

